# SS Taplow lost in 1917 ?



## Taplow 1917 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would like to know if there is any web site I could visit that has any information on the Taplow?I was hoping that I could see or get the service record of a Alexander Allen the Ship's Boatswain,as I believe he could be my uncle.
I have seen the Mercantile Marine monument on London remembers and there is an Alexander Allen on the list of missing,the information given on it seems to match and I was hoping that there was some place I could see his record. has anyone any idea's ?
regards taplow


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Most, if not all of the MN personal records for the period of the First World War have been destroyed.
The only way you can find details of the ships he sailed on is to obtain the last crew agreement of TAPLOW official number 118650 from the national archive. Search via official number.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C2480680

This should contain details of his last ship. In this way you can back track and with a bit of luck, find all of his ships.
A visit to Kew would be advised.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

His Memoriam is here: http://www.cwgc.org/find-war-dead/casualty/2978926/

His next of kin if that helps: Son of the late Robert and Mary Allen; husband of Letitia Allen (nee Armstrong), of 8, Northam St., Southampton. Born at Belfast.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Taplow 1917 (Jan 7, 2014)

thank you both Roger and Hugh for your quick replies, Hugh I already had that little bit of information on him about where he was born etc, 
I had been hoping that there might have been a place I could see his service record.But like Roger has said in his post its not going to be possible,

Roger thank you for that number for the taplow I have no idea how to research at the N/A Ive tried on so many other occasions and never could find my way around it, most times it would throw me into Ancestery, I guess me living in Canada rules out a visit to Kew.

Once again thanks to both of you.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Crew list for the Taplow, 1917, is held at the National Archives under reference BT99/3340. Photo of the ship and a bit more info on www.wrecksite.eu.

Dave W


----------



## Taplow 1917 (Jan 7, 2014)

thank you dave for your reply.

regards Taplow


----------

